# Weak audio vip 222k



## jhejr (Apr 29, 2011)

About 2 months the audio drop about 1/2. System now 3 monts old.(New install) Hook up is hdmi cable,have changed cable. Hd video is very good,no problem. The sd set auido has not changed, picture could be better. Not as good as we think it should be. Connected to the net with our wifi.

The new Sony is on the hd. The Sanyo is now on the sd. Had Sanyo on cable before changing to Dish. Tried both setup in 222k,and tv,no change. Any info on what to try now.

Thanks.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

For your SD picture not being as good as you anticipate, you can change the setting on your TV (Sanyo) and reduce from 1080 to 720 or 480 since it is in SD.

For the audio, I'm assuming it is on TV 1 you are speaking about. You have settings on the receiver that you can check and try to see if this will improve the audio level. You could also check the audio settings on your TV (Sony).

Change Decoder Setting 
Receiver: 222k, 612, and 722k 
Press MENU on the remote
Select System Setup
Select Audio Output
Select appropriate Decoder 
"Dolby Digital/PCM" allows for both Dolby Digital and PCM signals to be output on this connection 
"Dolby Digital only" allows only Dolby Digital signals to be output on this connection 
"PCM only" allows only PCM audio to be output on this connection 
Select Done to save the changes


----------



## jhejr (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks give it atry


----------

